# Questions



## Bob_99 (May 8, 2006)

Is it safe to assume that a correctly treated room will show the same frequency response if and when the speakers are upgraded? Assume an upgrade from moderately priced speakers to something costing twice or three times the price. :scratchhead: 

Also, why do most FR graphs show a significant drop off at about 12KHz when most speakers are good to at least 20KHz? :huh: 

Curious minds want to know.

:reading: 

Thanks.

Bob


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

The same response? Doubtful. Every speaker interacts differently with the room and every speaker ends up in a slightly different place in the room for best performance.

That said, the issues in the room will likely be in the same general areas so the treatment plan should still hold up and be appropriate.

Bryan


----------



## Bob_99 (May 8, 2006)

> That said, the issues in the room will likely be in the same general areas so the treatment plan should still hold up and be appropriate.



So, I won't have to pull everything down and start over, correct? Otherwise, that would definitely cure the upgrade bug.

Once again, thank you Bryan.

Bob


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Should be fine. The only issue might be if the speaker positions change significantly, reflection point panel locations may need to move (or if seating location changes).

Bryan


----------

